# To everyone and anyone



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

*Merry Christmas, Hanukkah, Quanza, and Saturnalia to all and to all a good night!*


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

... and the same to you and yours!


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

Merry Xmas to all!


----------



## fatcook (Apr 25, 2017)

Happy, Merry, Jolly!


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

Seasoned Greetings!


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Merry, merry
And al the best for 2020


----------

